# Some plumbing questions



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

1st time home owner. Just realized some potential issues.
1) Gutter downspouts go into a clay(?) pipe next to foundation. Should I have some sort of screening to keep debris out between the downspout and pipe. Once I get stabilized, I am going to look into rain barrels. 

2) Previous owners had an addition added and I think they disconnected the radon mitigation system - it vented into crawl space and fan/sensor not on. They had a company bring it up to code for the sale. Anyway the sump pump cover is siliconed shut. My buddy says thats not good because I have to do pump maintenance occasionally. What kind of maintenance is required and how do I deal with the sump well cover? 
Any help is apprecaited


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi here at work we have sorta the same as you. we put rubber fitting so their was no way for people to put stuff down the pipe. like these https://jet.com/product/detail/5f6b...d=403-489560&gclid=CO__5LiCqMoCFYU9aQod1XoI5g

the cover for sump pump should not be sealed as you would need to get to pump incase it needs replacing. every couple months I take my cover off and pour water in to make the pump work since mine don't run often had the house for a year and has never had water in drain tile so pump never runs so that's why I cycle the pump every couple months to make sure it's working.


----------

